# 1099 Question



## LakerNation (Sep 24, 2015)

Good morning fellow Uber drivers. I had a quick question on 1099. I know the uber app/platform says that 1099 will be out on Feb 01. But my wife and I was able to download them a few days ago. But now we can't seem accesses them again. Has anyone else experienced this before


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber told me in an email from support "they are not ready yet"

Uber must post/mail them by Feb 1st, or the IRS will penalize them.... so you will have it in 5 days max.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

LakerNation said:


> Good morning fellow Uber drivers. I had a quick question on 1099. I know the uber app/platform says that 1099 will be out on Feb 01. But my wife and I was able to download them a few days ago. But now we can't seem accesses them again. Has anyone else experienced this before


http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/wrong-1099-ks.57054/


----------

